# good optics



## enjoys cutting (Oct 19, 2009)

looking for some advice on a good pair of binoculars,something not to big and heavy so i an carry them still hunting.under 300 $ in price.
thanks
mike


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 19, 2009)

enjoys cutting said:


> looking for some advice on a good pair of binoculars,something not to big and heavy so i an carry them still hunting.under 300 $ in price.
> thanks
> mike



Looking for about the same thing here it's time for the next step. 

It is looking like $300 is about starting price for 'good' nocs. 

Having never looked through a better glass then these for the money, at better then twice the price, there 4 times the glass then what I was hopping to find. 

Link:

21 oz and you can see what elk are thinking! 







These would be on my Christmas list! $840.00 , maybe next summer?


----------



## enjoys cutting (Oct 19, 2009)

that's a ways out of my price range:jawdrop:,thanks for the reply and link


----------



## miller1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nikon Monarch, awsome glass for the money,always rated very high. I have had pair for 6 years and love them, mine are 10 x 42, $300.00

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I will go with the two B's if you are under or around $300.00 Burris and brunton. Other wise it has to have German optics ya I sound like a snob.The Japs make great stuff too and so do believe it or not the Russians. The Russians after WW2 got their hands on some German Optic technology I have a pair of Russian binos and they are unreal in low light conditions they are 7x50s and talk about cheap! cost me like a $75.00 
I am biased and never liked Leupold stuff much over priced for what you get, do like the old Redfield stuff Buddy of mine has some binoculars that must be 30 years old and are great but they do lack Dusk dawn light gathering ability,Compared to some.
But my old Bruntons are favorites of mine 10x50s great in Dawn/ dusk. they have the red coated lenses if that means anything.I think I paid about $300.00 for them but that was at least 15 years ago.
Of course you have your Roof or poro prism argument dam this is just like picking a saw!


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

miller1 said:


> Nikon Monarch, awsome glass for the money,always rated very high. I have had pair for 6 years and love them, mine are 10 x 42, $300.00
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


Another good pick so many to chose from!


----------



## enjoys cutting (Oct 20, 2009)

if it was as easy as choosing a saw i'd already have 7 pair.lol still looking thanks for the response.


----------

